# Halloween Crafts: Zombie Puppy Feltie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just finished another zombie feltie. This little guy and his favorite bloody bone fit neatly in the palm of my hand.

DSCF5297 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5295 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh Roxy, he is adorable...bloody mouth and all! Is it weird that I find him so adorable? I really envy you guys that can sew, it's truly a gift. I love him!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

He's awesome! The color of the button eyes is just perfect too...gives him a wonderfully rabid quality! And the stitching already has those dead Xs built in...too cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like, Like


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*adopts a french accent* Roxy, you are a true artiste! Brava!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm totaling going to have to make one of these! he's so cute!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL that's pretty cute!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, ladies and guys! Have to say, I'm rather fond of him myself, although working on something this small is not exactly eye friendly:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's a cute little undead pup.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He's cool roxy, may I ask? Waht do you do with all your felties? Do you display them somewhere or just make and collect them?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, K. So far they have been (or are destined to be) gifts for friends. The next one will be for Spooky1 since I promised I'd make one for him. I might eventually make one for myself


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is just too cute. I'm going to have to buy a copy of that book. I wonder how they would look if you would make them just a little larger. Like you, I think I would have eye problems with them beeing so small but if they were a little larger it might be easier on the eyes. Do the patterns have a choice of sizes?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww! Me likey!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> That is just too cute. I'm going to have to buy a copy of that book. I wonder how they would look if you would make them just a little larger. Like you, I think I would have eye problems with them beeing so small but if they were a little larger it might be easier on the eyes. Do the patterns have a choice of sizes?


Patterns from the book are one size only. I enlarge them 120% - easy to do on a printer/copier. You could easily go even bigger, and I think they'd look fine.

For those who are interested, the book Scareme mentions is "Zombie Felties: How to Raise 16 Gruesome Felt Creatures from the Undead". I use the patterns as a starting point and change a few things to make the creature my own, like the eyes and eye patch in the pup. I have a lot of spare buttons to use up


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

adorable... and very creative.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Creative, indeed.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is cute a heck, love it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it Roxy!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Awww he's so small he would make it in my christmass ordaments. A Zombie tree for the hoildays.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I never would have thought of something like this. He is too cute.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Another cute but morbid ornament for my tree.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Where do you come up with these adorable ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, all! JW, the pattern for the pup came from this book:

http://www.andrewsmcmeel.com/products/?isbn=0740797646

I varied it a bit just for fun, since patterns can be treated as suggestions


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

he IS cute Roxy...NICE


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

need it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awwww... I like that little guy. Cute.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That Zombie dog looks really familiar????? I'm thinking who ever received it must be a very lucky person!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^And a very nice person, too:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^And a very nice person, too:jol:


Oh wait you gave it to someone else???? 
Hee..hee..I love my zombie dog! He is hung up in my room, but he looks like he wants to eat more than that bone he has in his mouth.  I'm thinking he might want some brains! Oh well I guess he will starve!  Thanks again Roxy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

omg...i have seen it all...mayyybeee.

A book on zombie felties...who'd a thunk it?


----------

